# Michigan's newest Journeyman Plumber!



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

I know I have had some strained relations with some guys in here, but I passed my Journeyman's exam!! What a feeling! I got the results in the mail yesterday! Geez that was fast, I just took it on the 29th! First time!

Written- 97%
Isometric- 80%
Copper practical- 88%

I put everything I had into this! Maybe I can loosen up a little bit now!

I would like to thank everyone who has helped me along the way, I thank my first boss, Dan, who gave me my shot, and my prep course instructor, Mr Ivory Sims! I also thank my current boss, my co-workers, family and even the PZ'ers who have gave me advice and help. Thanks everybody!


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Congratulations:thumbup:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats !:thumbup:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats to you, it is a great feeling to see the fruit of so much labor. 


You still don't know anything. :laughing: Just Kidding, you might know a little.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Atta Boy !!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Good job man, Congrats!

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Glad you're back...started to send you a pm the other day but got busy. You're a great member so good to see posting once more.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Glad you're back...started to send you a pm the other day but got busy. You're a great member so good to see posting once more.


Thank you!


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Good for you. Congratulations.

You're a professional now. Hopefully you'll show that in your posts as well.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Congrats, from a fellow Michigander. Now don't be stealing any of my jobs.:laughing:

Glad to see the state is getting their chit together. Took about 5 to 6 weeks for me to find out I passed the Masters in 1995.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Good for you. Congratulations.
> 
> You're a professional now. Hopefully you'll show that in your posts as well.


I will do my very best. Thank you again!


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> Congrats, from a fellow Michigander. Now don't be stealing any of my jobs.:laughing:
> 
> Glad to see the state is getting their chit together. Took about 5 to 6 weeks for me to find out I passed the Masters in 1995.


They told us up to 30 days. Was not expecting it so soon! my wife came in and said "You have a letter from the state, maybe it is your results"

I told her to open it, she did and her face told me I made it. Great feeling!


----------



## bhawk4747 (Mar 1, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice diary entry.  job well done.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations. That's a fine accomplishment. You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

How was Ivory Sims course? He does a Masters also right?


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh, and congratulations!!!


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

ibeplumber said:


> How was Ivory Sims course? He does a Masters also right?


Ivory's course is EXCELLENT! Considering he is a former Ann Arbor inspector, former code committee member and currently U of M's top plumbing and mechanical guy, I feel he sends you up to Lansing ready as one could be. He does everything except take the exam for you! 

He does teach masters too along with journeyman. Ivory is a great teacher, and knows how to explain things without twisting you up. He simplifies it.

Also, his method of laying out your copper project was easy! Hands down the $550 bucks was well worth it.....plus you gain a new friend along the way. He truly cares if you pass or not and allows a free retake if you need it. The beverages, snack food and pastries he provides are nice too!

Thanks again Mr. Ivory Sims.


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

congratulations. that copper project knocks a lot of guys out. kneeling in the dirt that smells like horse pee doesn't help. way to go.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

huskyevert said:


> congratulations. that copper project knocks a lot of guys out. kneeling in the dirt that smells like horse pee doesn't help. way to go.


Thank you. Yes, I did my exam at the Michigan State Agriculture Pavillion, and it was indeed a little bit dirty in the arena section where livestock tends to be. I can see why the copper practical is why most fail, but with good training, and some math skill, you will be ok.

I do advise you to post an intro as Mr Biz has suggested.

Thanks again - Jim


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

nykhael.kim said:


> Hi guys, I am an ex contractor and I recently joined a team that does national independent tool testing.


Why the heck would you resurrect a 10 year old thread about someone getting their journeymans license to post what you did?


----------

